# fighe (fica)



## vesperlynd

"ma quanto siamo fighe in questa nuova foto" pourrait se traduire par:

Mais comme tu es une "belle fille (?????) " dans cette nouvelle photo ????

Je ne trouve pas de traduction pour "fighe"  ?????


----------



## brian

_Figo_ signifie super, excellent, sympa, _cool_ (comme en anglais), etc. Alors peut-être: _Comme nous sommes cool/super/sympa?? dans cette nouvelle photo!
_


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... en ce cas, Brian, _(fighe_ =>_)_ _fi*c*he_ est le pluriel de  _fica_, que veut dire très belle, charmante. Les dictionnaires donnent _(belle) nana, fille bien roulée, bonne_.


----------



## brian

Allora quando _figo/fico_ si riferisce ad una ragazza significa sempre _bella_, ecc. e mai _cool_? Perché _Che fico! _per esempio non vuol dire necessariamente _Che bello!_ vero? Ha un significato leggermente diverso.


----------



## Necsus

brian8733 said:


> Allora quando _figo/fico_ si riferisce ad una ragazza significa sempre _bella_, ecc. e mai _cool_? Perché _Che fico! _per esempio non vuol dire necessariamente _Che bello!_ vero? Ha un significato leggermente diverso.


Be', proprio mai no, ma per lo più è così. Come nella frase di vesperlynd. Al maschile invece in effetti è forse più frequente l'altro significato (Garzanti):
region. figo, _s. m_. (_gerg_.) giovane dall'aspetto fisico piacevole, che si veste e si comporta secondo i gusti di moda || Come _agg_. può essere riferito anche a cosa alla moda, particolarmente attraente.


----------



## vesperlynd

Necsus said:


> Be', proprio mai no, ma per lo più è così. Come nella frase di vesperlynd. Al maschile invece in effetti è forse più frequente l'altro significato (Garzanti):
> region. figo, _s. m_. (_gerg_.) giovane dall'aspetto fisico piacevole, che si veste e si comporta secondo i gusti di moda || Come _agg_. può essere riferito anche a cosa alla moda, particolarmente attraente.


 
Ce qui veut dire en français SVP, monsieur Necsus ??? car mon Italien en est à ses premiers balbutiements....


----------



## Necsus

Ce qui veut dire "Mais comme *nous* *sommes* bonnes dans cette nouvelle photo". Parce que au féminin  'fica' le plus souvent a cette signification, tandis que au masculin en général il signifie une autre chose (vachement chouette?).


----------



## itka

"Mais qu'est-ce qu'on est belles sur cette nouvelle photo !"
Je dirais bien "chouettes" plutôt que "belles" si le mot était moins passé de mode.


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

Je ne dirais pas "belles" mais plutôt "bonnes", car le mot "figa" signifie littéralement "bonne".
N'oublions pas que c'est aussi le mot qui désigne le sexe féminin!

Au masculin "figo" a une connotation moins vulgaire et se traduirait par "bôgosse" (pour utiliser un mot à la mode)

S'il s'agit d'un objet ou d'une situation, alors on peut dire "génial"


----------



## Corsicum

Lavinia.dNP said:


> N'oublions pas que c'est aussi le mot qui désigne le sexe féminin!


Pour information l’étymologie de _fica _est :
http://www.etimo.it/?term=fica&find=Cerca

Le contexte permettrait de savoir si _« bonnes »_ est trop fort ou pas assez…on peut faire mieux dans la gamme.
Sur cette photo, sont-elles sur le parvis d’une église ? sur la plage en petite tenue ? une piste de danse ? 
 
Dans l’attente de précisions éventuelles, sur ce thème : 
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/bandant
http://it.wiktionary.org/wiki/fica
http://it.wiktionary.org/wiki/figa


----------



## itka

Qu'est-ce que ça voudrait dire "bonnes" sur une photo ?
Si "belles" te paraît trop loin de "fighe" tu peux dire "sexy" ou "bandantes" comme le dit Corsicum... mais il faut vraiment connaître mieux le contexte.


----------



## Zsanna

Excusez-moi mais je suis complètement perdue en ce qui concerne les formes et les significations (fico/figo, fica/fighe?? ou... ?). 
Quelqu'un pourrait faire un résumé SVP?


----------



## vesperlynd

Corsicum said:


> Le contexte permettrait de savoir si _« bonnes »_ est trop fort ou pas assez…on peut faire mieux dans la gamme.
> Sur cette photo, sont-elles sur le parvis d’une église ? sur la plage en petite tenue ? une piste de danse ?


 
Sur la photo prise de profil, on voit le visage d'une jeune femme abritée sous un parapluie. La jeune femme porte des fleurs dans ses cheveux....


----------



## Corsicum

vesperlynd said:


> Sur la photo prise de profil, on voit le visage d'une jeune femme abritée sous un parapluie. La jeune femme porte des fleurs dans ses cheveux....


Merci pour cette précision, dans ce cas le choix de *Itka *me semble assez approprié  : _belle .. super belle…splendide…resplendissante ..une beauté ?_


----------

